
Ganelon: web app microframework for Clojure - llambda
http://ganelon.tomeklipski.com/
======
CurrentB
This looks really cool and I can't believe it got ZERO responses! Going to
read all the docs tomorrow and hopefully try to make it fit in the project I'm
working on now.

